# fished lake Darling today (4 May)



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I only fished for 45min and got 2. They want the lure slow. Wouldn't hit anything moving fast. I kinda expected that since the cold front is still here. It being cold for more than 3 days has them feeding again, They have to eat eventually. for more details go to the pike/musky forum I post some pics.

See ya on the water!


----------

